# Processing Cedar T&G



## gvwp (May 4, 2013)

Processed 2500 sq ft of Eastern Red Cedar T&G this week. Thought I would post a few pics of the process.

Putting the 6" rough sawn kiln dried Cedar through the Logsol moulder

[attachment=24349]
[attachment=24350]

Infeed

[attachment=24351]

Outfeed

[attachment=24352]

Finished stack

[attachment=24353]

This batch of Cedar T&G will complete a cabin in Bedford, IN.


----------



## gvwp (May 4, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> That is cool. But cedar is awfully soft for flooring imo.



Not flooring. Paneling. V groove T&G for paneling. I should have made that clear. :wacko1:


----------



## jimmyjames (May 4, 2013)

WOWZA 2500'? Thats alot of cedar!


----------



## gvwp (May 4, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> WOWZA 2500'? Thats alot of cedar!



Yes.  Just over 2800bf to complete 2500 sq ft of paneling.


----------



## jimmyjames (May 4, 2013)

A few more orders like that will pay for that moulder in no time!


----------



## Reed Courtney (Jan 4, 2014)

Very nice, new on here, this is the first post I've seen with logosol I have the Ph260. That is some very nice wood.


----------



## gvwp (Jan 4, 2014)

Welcome to Wood Barter. I've done a lot with the PH360. Its a nice machine. I just got some new T&G knives in. I have a kiln full of about 6000bf of Eastern White Pine that I am wanting to run into S4S and T&G. Need to get some time. What type of lumber do you run with the 260?


----------



## Reed Courtney (Jan 4, 2014)

So far I have only run Ponderosa Pine 1x6 very similar to your cedar in profile. I ran about 2500 bf of it last summer after air drying it. Most of my experience is in the milling with my lucas mill, but I'm learning about the plainer. I really want to run some fir flooring and figured maple flooring. Kinda want to make something with it to support my habit. A kiln sounds like a good plan too I'm looking into it some. Sounds like your kiln is good sized did you build it?


----------



## gvwp (Jan 4, 2014)

Reed Courtney said:


> So far I have only run Ponderosa Pine 1x6 very similar to your cedar in profile. I ran about 2500 bf of it last summer after air drying it. Most of my experience is in the milling with my lucas mill, but I'm learning about the plainer. I really want to run some fir flooring and figured maple flooring. Kinda want to make something with it to support my habit. A kiln sounds like a good plan too I'm looking into it some. Sounds like your kiln is good sized did you build it?


 
Yes. You want to be sure to kiln dry lumber before making flooring. I have three kilns. Each runs about 6000bf. Home made kilns using hot water from a wood burner for heat. I've found you want you dry pine really well because sap builds up really easy on the moulder if the lumber is not dried well.


----------



## Reed Courtney (Jan 4, 2014)

I did notice that especially gumming up the steel feed rollers. I thought my pine was pretty dry like 10% but hard to say it was air dried not kiln, maybe the sap did not setup like it might if kiln dried. I have access to a bunch of walk in freezer panels 4" metal backed for a good price was thinking of using some of them and going your rout with water heated with wood. What kind of dehumidifier do you use if you don't mind me asking. I will have to check out your website.


----------



## gvwp (Jan 5, 2014)

Reed Courtney said:


> I did notice that especially gumming up the steel feed rollers. I thought my pine was pretty dry like 10% but hard to say it was air dried not kiln, maybe the sap did not setup like it might if kiln dried. I have access to a bunch of walk in freezer panels 4" metal backed for a good price was thinking of using some of them and going your rout with water heated with wood. What kind of dehumidifier do you use if you don't mind me asking. I will have to check out your website.


 
Pitch sets at 160 degrees in White Pine. With that said my kilns do not get that hot. I get to 128 degrees. I could go higher but haven't seen the need. I do get a small amount of sap build up on the guards of the molder if I do a large amount of lumber but its normally not enough to cause a problem. I don't use any dehumidification. I did when I built my first kiln but after several loads and experimenting I couldn't find much difference with using the small dehumidifiers I was using. It takes my kilns a bit longer to dry the wood but its a much better quality dry at the same time. Very little stress in the lumber which comes out of my kilns. I hardly ever have a piece of lumber that pinches in the table saw.


----------

